# DP in the news.



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

havent seen this one before


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

LOL. I remember posting this video like a year ago with the exact same title too. But, it's good to see that DP is getting some recognition in the real world.


----------

